# Ultimate detailing a £650 valet! (just saw actuall price)



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

This link is for the more anal of us. I got it from the triumph forum im a member of so its not a tt but the finish has to be seen to be believed,
There are shed loads of pics but the end result is worth it, they mention lots of products too some of which i will be trying
cheers Gazzer
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=167397


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Looked through those pics last night. What an incredibly detailed piece of work. The finish he got with the wheels was incredible. And what a complete pig of a wheel to have to try and polish!

I think £650 looks a good deal for 4 days work too. £160 a day basically for such meticulus work is great value.

Not normally a fan of stags although does look great in white. My uncle has has a 1972 Navy Blue as does a guy I work with.


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah i thought that. the wheels looked amazing. 
I bought a spitfire just as a cheap run around for the summer. Ended up modding though so that didnt last long lol.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Not a bad price at all for the work put in, especially those wheels, I would of thought they were a mare to sort..


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I must have missed that one on DW. Wow!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

....simply awesome....

stu


----------

